# Accurate Miniatures TBF/M Avenger



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I recently received an Accurate Miniatures 1/48 scale TBF/M Avenger.

Boy, am I impressed with this model. The detail is fantastic, the fit is perfect. While the direction could be a little more precise in graphics, the directions themselves are quite good. 

I am building this for my father as the Avenger is one of his favorite memories from his WWII service time on the Fanshaw Bay (CVE-70). As I mentioned in another post, Dad is in failing health so it is with a sense of urgency that I work on this model. I will be finishing it as close as I can to resemble those that were on his ship. He has two books that he got from serving on the "Fanny Bee". "Straddled, a short history of the Fanshaw Bay" and "The Escort Carriers in Action". These books are quite rare and are priceless to me for their personal connection and pictures unavailable almost anywhere else.

Wish me luck.

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good luck! 

I found m,yself in a similar situation a few years ago. I was putting off building my dad's P-47 from ther war until I felt comfortable that I could do the bare metal finish justice. Then he suddenly fell very ill right after his 80th birthday. I started building fast, but by the time I finished he was unconscious. The plane is with him in his casket, at least, but I feel bad he didn't get to see it finished.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I remember that you had posted some very nice pics of your model(s). I hope I can do similar justice to mine.

I'm sorry to hear of your Dad's passing. My Dad is truly my greatest hero and I will miss him so.

tom


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I hope your Dad recovers.My dad was my hero too.....lost him 7 years ago last week.Still seems like just yesterday and Lord do I miss him......


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I finally finished the Avenger. I can't say enough how happy I am with the kit. The detail in fantastic and the fit of parts is very precise. I painted the model with Testors colors and was very happy with the way it finished out. I modified some of the decals to portray the markings from the Avengers from the Fanshaw Bay. 

Dad was very pleased with the model. He looked it over and said that it looked just as he remembered them. He than said that "the good pilots would come down and talk to us (the guys in the AA gun mounts, Dad was on a 40MM twin)". He then told how they weren't allowed to get near the planes. "Probably was a good idea" he said.

The model is now a decoration in his small room in the nursing home.

I'm glad it's done and that he gets to see it.

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did you take pictures of it?


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I always INTEND to take pictures before, during, and after a model build, but this one went too quick and I forgot all about it. I may be able to borrow it for a picture session, but that brings me to another dillemna. I don't know that my modeling or photography skills are up to par enough to attempt to post some of my modeling efforts. I think I'll try taking some pics of the B-17 i'm working on now and see how they turn out.........

tom


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Dad gave me back the Avenger yesterday, said he really liked it but feared he or somebody will knock it down or damage it.

So I'll try to take some pics of it. And my P47. And my FM2. And by B17 (working on it now). 

Looks like I can start a gallery!

 

to(m)


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Did you take pictures of it?


I uploaded a pic of the Avenger today to my gallery. I hope it is OK.

I'll upload some more if it turns out.

to(m)


----------

